# Ms. Olympia Iris Kyle was not disqualified



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Iris Kyle Discusses Ms International Results with Pro Bodybuilding Weekly Flexonline.com and Bodybuilding.com all erroneously reported that Ms. Olympia Iris Kyle was disqualified from the 2008 Ms. International female bodybuilding contest in Columbus last month. (Iris was NOT disqualified; she actually placed 7th place just out of the money.) Ruth Silverman from Iron Man Magazine [...]

*Read More...*


----------

